

Show HN: Three Square Feet - DanielMaloney
http://www.threesquarefeet.org

======
netmau5
Nice site design but the $33 pin makes me cringe a little. Why does a token
reminder cost so much on what otherwise appears to be a charitable gesture?

~~~
DanielMaloney
Thanks! It's $33 for 2 pins, includes shipping for up to two addresses
worldwide. Buy one, give one.

